

Create WordPress sites like a professional without code. - villauriz
http://themeyourself.com/

======
patio11
You're in the business of making people money. Charge more. Anchor pricing
against top-line premium themes ($70~$200+) or hiring a pro to skin one
(thousands).

Also, just based on the position on the page of your product offering and some
language you used, I think you desperately need someone to give you permission
to make money in return for the value you have created. I struggled with this
six years ago. So, karmic balance: it is _totally OK for you to make money_.
You can put a prominent buy link near the top and write sales copy that
doesn't sound like you think you are cheating people. It's OK! Folks buy stuff
all the time! We like buying stuff! Also, many of the folks buying this will
be business users. Even the least sophisticated businesses are systems which
turn money into money by buying things, most of which will not make money into
money nearly as nicely as your software will.

~~~
loumf
Agreed -- the free or $29 price made me think this software wasn't going to be
good. If it actually does what you say it does, you definitely need to charge
more and the free version (if there is one) should be much more limited.

------
pan69
I make Wordpress websites for a living and trust me, you cannot, I repeat,
cannot make Wordpress websites without writing code. At least, professional
websites for which you charge money.

Nice how this is added to the bottom of the home page:

"Do you need customization services? Ok, you can hire me!".

I.e. When code needs to be written...

~~~
patio11
There is a thriving industry of premium WordPress themes, many of which will
be deployed without code edits.

------
vespassassina
Hi! congratulations for the wonderful work, it's really an awesome theme :)

about the premium version: i would try testing various prices to find the
optimal point. Try doing some a/b testing on the price and find the best (this
is the only price strategy that i would recommend anyway) and playing with the
keywords in your adwords ads.

another thing to think about are multiple premium levels, i would add some
"premium" feats like: _A/B testing_ Mailchimp integration _Kissmetrics
integration_ Gamification features (badges,goals...) _Filesharing integration_
paypal backed e-commerce _shopping cart_ a special stategic dashboard (that
for example tracks your klout score )

and ask more money for that (or ask on a per feat base or make segmented
versions for different user needs).

I will add Enterprise level, you just throw in telephonic support or basic
customization and charge 500$ (test for it!) for that and you can do this
right NOW :)

One more thing: there exists this curious psychological effect by which most
people will stick with the middle and more conservative choice, so if you have
a basic/premium/full offer, most (paying)customers will buy the middle one.
One strategy that won't hurt and is plain simple to adopt is just to add
another, top of the line, version to drive attention up to the full offer.

my 2 cents. Diego

------
ckluis
Not bad, but I would definately include an above the fold premium vs free
button for sales.

